# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  gaj book چیست ؟

## loyalroyal

سلام 
توی دفترچه سوال ازمون برای ریاضی یه قسمتایی رو زده gajbook یعنی از کتاب گاج سوال میدن ! کسی میدونه منظورشون کدوم کتاب گاج هست ؟

----------


## ha.hg

سلام پارسال که میرفتم خودش مشخص بود از کدوم کتابه. رنگ سبز کتاب میکرو و رنگ صورتی کتاب ای کیو

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*سلام.دوستان کد تخفیف برای سایت گاج دارین؟
میدونین کی تخفیف 50درصد میزارن؟*

----------


## BRUH

> *سلام.دوستان کد تخفیف برای سایت گاج دارین؟
> میدونین کی تخفیف 50درصد میزارن؟*


هیچجا نمیذارن برا عموم نگرد خود گاج مارکت همه رو غیر فعال کرده

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Brah


هیچجا نمیذارن برا عموم نگرد خود گاج مارکت همه رو غیر فعال کرده


خیلی وقت بود نرفته بودم سایتشون،رفتم اونم درست کار نمیکنه از خودش اضافه میکنه به سبد خرید !!!یا ناموجودن*

----------

